
OS X Lion Recovery - Introducing Lion Recovery - bound008
http://www.apple.com/macosx/recovery/?
======
X-Istence
Internet Recovery simply looks amazing. From the sound of it there is special
firmware on the device that can connect to the internet, download the software
and install it to a brand new hard drive.

No more looking for install DVD's, no more having to worry that the media
won't be read (on my older MacBook Pro the SuperDrive is slowly failing).
Awesome.

